# [Review] Cruzerlite A2 Case for the GS3



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Cruzerlite's A2 Case for the Samsung Galaxy SIII.

Check out this link HERE for a video and comments about the A2 Case.

Great case, greats prices and great customer service. 

-Bane Tech.


----------



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bought 3 of these when they first came out love 'em!


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I have three of them too from a B2G1 promotion. I'm VERY happy with them. I have a non translucent white one, a bright semi translucent orange one and this one: USA Flag


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I won a contest and got three of them. But gave away 2  I kept the al green. It has been my personal favorite.


----------

